# Any design for a small loft



## BlackClouds (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmm any help guys I want to make a small loft for a few pegions maybe 4 an dit can take 6 
Hmm I don't have alot of money so can u give me a small and simple I will appreciate it


----------



## BlackClouds (Jan 8, 2013)

I keep my pegions on the rooftop I don't haz alot of space there  but it's enough for the pegions they likes it


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtMAjkfopB4


This is nice....


----------

